# Help! Tourist Visa Further Stay



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey guys

Hope you are doing well! As you know, Australia has closed its boarders now and there is a good chance my Mom's return flight will be canceled and it has great risk if she is to go out of Australia given the current coronavirus outbreak.

My mom is on 600 tourist visa, on the Visa grant letter, it only has conditions below 

8101 - No work
8201 - Maximum three months study

Do I need to ask for a waiver of no further stay and fill out the form 1447 to waive condition 8503 (although it is not written on her Visa Grant Letter)

regards
Rafe


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

captainrock said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Hope you are doing well! As you know, Australia has closed its boarders now and there is a good chance my Mom's return flight will be canceled and it has great risk if she is to go out of Australia given the current coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> ...


How can you ask for waiver of 8503, when it’s not there
She can stay maximum 12 months in any 18 months period
Is there any chance that she will violate that in case she has to continue in Australia for another few months ?
I am presuming that she has 3 years visa 

Cheers


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> How can you ask for waiver of 8503, when it’s not there
> She can stay maximum 12 months in any 18 months period
> Is there any chance that she will violate that in case she has to continue in Australia for another few months ?
> I am presuming that she has 3 years visa
> ...


Thank you NB for such a quick reply. You are always so helpful!

Her visa details are below. It is one year and with 3 month entry length each time meaning she has to leave on 10th of April. 

Date of grant: 14 December 2019
Must not arrive after: 14 December 2020
Length of stay: 3 month(s) from the date of each arrival
Travel Multiple entries

Can you ask for an extension? or do i just apply for a new tourist Visa straightaway

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

captainrock said:


> Thank you NB for such a quick reply. You are always so helpful!
> 
> Her visa details are below. It is one year and with 3 month entry length each time meaning she has to leave on 10th of April.
> 
> ...


Phone up the department and ask 

Cheers


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> Phone up the department and ask
> 
> Cheers


Tricky situation  i will call them tomorrow and see what they say..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

captainrock said:


> Tricky situation  i will call them tomorrow and see what they say..


They will have to give a viable solution 
No compassionate government can ask an elderly visitor to travel under such circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> They will have to give a viable solution
> No compassionate government can ask an elderly visitor to travel under such circumstances
> 
> Cheers


I believe in them too! I was trying to solve it by myself and the help from this forum. But it seems like I am in quite a uncommon grand. It is better to seek advice from the department itself. Thank you for your kind words NB. I will things updated in this thread in case anyone is in similar boat.


----------



## scborty1612 (Jan 28, 2020)

captainrock said:


> I believe in them too! I was trying to solve it by myself and the help from this forum. But it seems like I am in quite a uncommon grand. It is better to seek advice from the department itself. Thank you for your kind words NB. I will things updated in this thread in case anyone is in similar boat.


I was in the similar situation where my parents have to leave before 9 April due to 'length of stay 6 months per arrival' condition. After consulting with the department, I had to reapply visitor 600 visa for them... currently, we are waiting for the decision.

You probably need to follow the same route.


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

scborty1612 said:


> I was in the similar situation where my parents have to leave before 9 April due to 'length of stay 6 months per arrival' condition. After consulting with the department, I had to reapply visitor 600 visa for them... currently, we are waiting for the decision.
> 
> You probably need to follow the same route.


thank you so much for the info brother! Do you need to write an email to the department to clarify the situation? or you just apply like normal? would you be getting bridging visa if the decision can't be made by 9th of April?

what a time to be a tourist.. so ****ed up


----------



## scborty1612 (Jan 28, 2020)

captainrock said:


> thank you so much for the info brother! Do you need to write an email to the department to clarify the situation? or you just apply like normal? would you be getting bridging visa if the decision can't be made by 9th of April?
> 
> what a time to be a tourist.. so ****ed up


No problem! Not really, I just explained the situation a bit in the "reason for extension" while filling out the application. And yes, we immediately granted the bridging visas that automatically will be activated after 9 April. The sad part is, the tourist visa charge is $365 per applicant (for in Australia application) while it was $145 for outsiders!!


----------



## captainrock (Sep 9, 2019)

scborty1612 said:


> No problem! Not really, I just explained the situation a bit in the "reason for extension" while filling out the application. And yes, we immediately granted the bridging visas that automatically will be activated after 9 April. The sad part is, the tourist visa charge is $365 per applicant (for in Australia application) while it was $145 for outsiders!!


Nice! I guess we have to spend that money to stay safe and sound.. flying now is quite risky.

May i ask you during your call with the department, have they mentioned they will be compassionate on the tourists who are affected? should have good chance to have the new visa granted.

I will call them as well 

Regards
Captain


----------



## scborty1612 (Jan 28, 2020)

captainrock said:


> scborty1612 said:
> 
> 
> > No problem! Not really, I just explained the situation a bit in the "reason for extension" while filling out the application. And yes, we immediately granted the bridging visas that automatically will be activated after 9 April. The sad part is, the tourist visa charge is $365 per applicant (for in Australia application) while it was $145 for outsiders!!
> ...


Not really, the department suggested for the reapplying as this is the only way parents could stay legally in Australia without getting outside. Hopefully, they will grant the extension!


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi. I'm in the same boat as well. My partner has subclass 600 visitor visa valid until Sept but due to the continuous stay clause, she need to exit next month. I called up the Department. They said she needs to reapply for visitor visa to continue staying here. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonz9238 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi guys

I am in the same situation as I am on an ETA (subclass 600 visa), it is coming up on my 3 month period here but there are no commercial flights back to my country. For those of you that called home affairs, which visa class did they tell you to reapply for? If I reapply for the ETA, it requires to leave come back to start the 3 month period which I cannot do since the border is closed.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

All, Just an update

If your Visa has *condition 8503 - No further stay*, then you can apply for waiver using Form 1447. Procedure to do the same is described here --> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...aivers-and-permissions/no-further-stay-waiver

If your Visa has *condition 8531 - Must leave before visa expiry*, then you are in a soup as of now. DHA doesnt have any advisory if your visa has this condition and you are advised to follow the same route as waiver request for 8503 and then once waived off, to apply for Subclass 600 again. If the CO is kind enough he/she may waive off Condition 8531 and not penalise the sponsor. Else, the sponsor maybe penalised and / or any security deposit forfeited.

FYI..!


----------



## scborty1612 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi, wondering anyone in this thread applied and received the talked about visitor visa. I applied for my parents on 17 March and still waiting.


----------



## Vicky_786 (May 20, 2018)

Hello there,

I need a help , can someone please tell me something about my dad tourist visa 600 , actually my dad was 12 month stay period visa and next month 12 month will be finish And flight was canceled because of covid-19. What I need to do now? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vicky_786 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I need a help , can someone please tell me something about my dad tourist visa 600 , actually my dad was 12 month stay period visa and next month 12 month will be finish And flight was canceled because of covid-19. What I need to do now?
> 
> Thanks


https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...n-visa-extension-stay-until-covid-19-subsides

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...mporary-visa-holders-in-and-outside-australia

Cheers


----------



## Joice Jose (Apr 6, 2020)

*Joice Jose*



scborty1612 said:


> No problem! Not really, I just explained the situation a bit in the "reason for extension" while filling out the application. And yes, we immediately granted the bridging visas that automatically will be activated after 9 April. The sad part is, the tourist visa charge is $365 per applicant (for in Australia application) while it was $145 for outsiders!!


My parents are in the same situation now. They were granted visitor (subclass 600) on 23rd jan 2020 and it's valid until 23rd January 2021. Length of stay: 3 months from the date of each arrival. So, they had booked their flight for 30th April 2020, but it's cancelled today. I think I need to reapply for further visa. They don't have any "No further stay" on their visa.Do you know whether immigration requires medical examination for the applicants in this situation?


----------



## scborty1612 (Jan 28, 2020)

Joice Jose said:


> My parents are in the same situation now. They were granted visitor (subclass 600) on 23rd jan 2020 and it's valid until 23rd January 2021. Length of stay: 3 months from the date of each arrival. So, they had booked their flight for 30th April 2020, but it's cancelled today. I think I need to reapply for further visa. They don't have any "No further stay" on their visa.Do you know whether immigration requires medical examination for the applicants in this situation?


If they did the test within last 12 months, they don't need to redo the testing - just link their existing HAP IDs with the new applications.


----------



## wolverine_349 (May 5, 2010)

scborty1612 said:


> If they did the test within last 12 months, they don't need to redo the testing - just link their existing HAP IDs with the new applications.


Hi scborty, Did you hear back from immi regarding your onshore visa 600 application? If approved, how long did it take?

My partner's visa is expiring in June 2020 and we will be applying for an onshore visa 600. Did you have to provide sponsor's invitation letter and applicant's GTE statement all over again?

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

My experience may help people who are stuck due to travel restrictions and need to make a Onshore Visitors Visa (Subclass 600).

I had two visitors who came in Jan 2020 and their Visa expiring in April 2020. I was their sponsor

*(Dates apply for both of them)*
*2nd April - *Form 1447 submitted for Waiver of "8503 - No Further Stay Condition". Note that they also had "8531 - Must leave before visa expiry condition"
*7th April - *Waiver f 8503 received via email
*8th April - *Applied for Onshore Visitor Visa (Subclass 600). Documents included financial statements to support further 3 months stay and Identity documents. Thats it..!
*10th April - *Received Bridging Visa A for both applicants

In the meantime, we had been in touch with Indian high Comission requesting them to arrange travel back to India, which was eventually announced.

*19th May - [Only for one Visitor-1]* Received an email from CO that the application requested only 3 months stay but considering the situation, she is happy to grant 6 months visa, provided the applicant agreed to undergo medical tests.
*22nd May - *Replied to CO stating 3 months is enough and the applicant wouldn't want 6 months visa. By then we had a confirmation from Air India and Indian High Commission about the travel back to India
*23rd May - *Visitors travelled back
*26th May - [Only for one Visitor-1]* CO contacted back saying that the applicant Visa cannot be granted since the applicant is now out of the country and Onshore visa can only be granted when the person is still here. Asked me to withdraw the applicant to ensure there is no negative outcome of Visa application
*27th May - *Application withdrawn for both applicants
*30th May - [Only for one Visitor-1] *Withdrawal accepted and Application Finalised. No Refund.

Application for Visitor-2 hasn't moved an inch since Bridging Visa was granted on 10th April and Withdrawal submitted on 27th May. Still waiting..!


----------



## scborty1612 (Jan 28, 2020)

wolverine_349 said:


> Hi scborty, Did you hear back from immi regarding your onshore visa 600 application? If approved, how long did it take?
> 
> My partner's visa is expiring in June 2020 and we will be applying for an onshore visa 600. Did you have to provide sponsor's invitation letter and applicant's GTE statement all over again?
> 
> Thanks


yes, I did get the visa approved for my parents after waiting for more than 2 months, but this time the department specifically mentioned the return date (instead of the visa duration).


----------



## wolverine_349 (May 5, 2010)

Thanks. And Is the date within 6 months or sometime next year?




scborty1612 said:


> wolverine_349 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi scborty, Did you hear back from immi regarding your onshore visa 600 application? If approved, how long did it take?
> ...


----------

